# My 3 month old GSD doesn�t eat his food



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

*My 3 month old GSD doesn’t eat his food*

*Hi my puppy is 3 month now and he Wight 21 lb. he doesn’t like his dry food Royal Gain and he want to eat regular food like rice mix with chicken or meat. He really looks skinny to me. Dos anyone knows what food he may be will eat and help him to grown. Thanks *


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

bassem37 said:


> *Hi my puppy is 3 month now and he Wight 21 lb. he doesn’t like his dry food Royal Gain and he want to eat regular food like rice mix with chicken or meat. He really looks skinny to me. Dos anyone knows what food he may be will eat and help him to grown. Thanks *



He is ten pounds underweight. 21 pounds is light for 3 months. Have you tried feeding him RAW? I started feeding raw with my boy about two months ago and I can already see a difference in his coat, energy, and his muscles. There's tons of information about food here on these forums in the right section. Your pup definitely needs to put on some more weight. Maybe even a trip to the vet would be a good idea. 

Do you have any pics?

Also, here is a growth chart you can use to monitor your pups weight.

http://www.mygermanshepherdpuppy.com/


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What does your vet say about his weight? As for a new dog food, go to the store and ask them for the better stuff.


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

yes i do have pic for him at my profile. 
and we were at the vet 3 days ago and the vet didn't say nothing about his weight. i ask the vet he said he will eat more when he grown up.


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

bassem37 said:


> yes i do have pic for him at my profile.
> and we were at the vet 3 days ago and the vet didn't say nothing about his weight. i ask the vet he said he will eat more when he grown up.


 
Basil was 3 months when I got she was 29 lbs...her weight is big big deal for me ...she was thin, her fur was not thick or shinning...but at 6 months she 57 lbs...and she is happy...


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

Did the vet test him for gerardia or parvo? how are his stools? How long has it been since he last ate? Is he active? My six month old pup got parvo, even after his booster shots... I would be at the vet sking a whole lot of questions...


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Me too... at the vets


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

can i try the can wet food for him not the dry food. and if yes what kind of can wet food should l feed him.
also is that ok to make his dry food and mix it with some beef or chiken and put it in the food processor to make it easy on him to eat. beaucse if i didn't mix or make in the food processor he will on pick the beef or the chiken and leave the dry food.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Have you tried to put some water into the food and let it sit for 10 minutes so it softens a little bit? 

Yes, you can mix the food with chicken. What kind of food processor do you want to use?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

is Royal Canin what you are feeding? its not cheap anyway, so their are other foods at that price point id consider much better. if you have a petco, they carry wellness..many people have liked the super 5 large breed puppy by wellness. 

Innova makes a nice large breed puppy food (not sold at petsmart/petco).


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking at the photo on your profile he looks like a good weight to me but maybe that's changed since the photo? My pup is similiar age to yours and he weighs 25lbs. Try soaking the dry food in hot water (let it cool and absorb all the water) to bring out the smells and mix in a bit of beef or chicken mince that way he wont be able to pick out the meat.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Brown some ground beef then add the kibble whole to the pan to absorb some of the juices but not get soggy. He will eat the kibble(Blitz likes Wellness Super 5) and chew it which helps clean his teeth. My puppy gained 10 lbs in 3 weeks on this diet ! Inhaled his food!!!


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Blitz Burgh Steeler said:


> Brown some ground beef then add the kibble whole to the pan to absorb some of the juices but not get soggy. He will eat the kibble(Blitz likes Wellness Super 5) and chew it which helps clean his teeth. My puppy gained 10 lbs in 3 weeks on this diet ! Inhaled his food!!!


Thanks I did this with him and he eats good for 2 days and he stop to eat it. I know he want me to change the food again he is Very picky eater. First time in my life I see a dog like that special a big dog like GSD. I really want him to eat his dog food I buy ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE BREED for him and he didn't eat it by itself. Should I leave him with no food only dog food for more then 4 days and see if he will eat it in the end?

Here the dog food I buy him before and didn’t like.
1- wellness super 5 mix
2- royal canin LBP
3- puppy chow
4- baneful
5- orijen

I know that’s too much to change the food for puppy but I really want him to eat. His vet said there nothing wrong with him at all I think his weight now around 32lb and he is 15 weeks old.
What else I can do with him to eat his dog food? Leave him with no food only dog food? And if yes how many days should I leave him with no food? Or just give him different food everyday like one day rice and beef other rice and chicken atc


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

Max is around 4.5 months old was a little under weight at 18kg .
I have had him just on a week he is now 20kg and happier for it ,
a mixture of puppy biscuits and soft dog roll with veges .


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

bassem37 said:


> Thanks I did this with him and he eats good for 2 days and he stop to eat it. I know he want me to change the food again he is Very picky eater. First time in my life I see a dog like that special a big dog like GSD. I really want him to eat his dog food I buy ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE BREED for him and he didn't eat it by itself. Should I leave him with no food only dog food for more then 4 days and see if he will eat it in the end?
> 
> Here the dog food I buy him before and didn’t like.
> 1- wellness super 5 mix
> ...


Give him raw hamburger, turkey necks and chicken livers.. all raw. Keep a bowl of kibble out for him too. You can easily feel comfortable giving him 1-1 1/2 pounds of the raw burger or raw turkey neck a day. The liver should probably be limited to 3 or 4 livers 3 times a week. I'm not telling you to convert to raw, just to feed it to him now while he so badly needs to gain weight. My dog stopped eating for 2 1/2 days and started eating again when I hand fed him raw hamburger. Hand feeding can sometimes help a lot. Sit with him and offer small pieces of the burger and praise him every time he eats a bit. Hope that helps. You can cut back on it if you choose to after he gains some weight back. Hopefully by then he'll be hungry enough that he'll munch on the kibble too.


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Give him raw hamburger, turkey necks and chicken livers.. all raw. Keep a bowl of kibble out for him too. You can easily feel comfortable giving him 1-1 1/2 pounds of the raw burger or raw turkey neck a day. The liver should probably be limited to 3 or 4 livers 3 times a week. I'm not telling you to convert to raw, just to feed it to him now while he so badly needs to gain weight. My dog stopped eating for 2 1/2 days and started eating again when I hand fed him raw hamburger. Hand feeding can sometimes help a lot. Sit with him and offer small pieces of the burger and praise him every time he eats a bit. Hope that helps. You can cut back on it if you choose to after he gains some weight back. Hopefully by then he'll be hungry enough that he'll munch on the kibble too.


So it's ok to feed him raw food at this age? i don't mind to feed him raw food everyday if thats will make him eat and gain weight and be healthy


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

If you had him checked for any medical reasons not to eat and he is ok. Then I would feed him his food and give him about 20 minutes or so to eat it. Then pick it up and no food (including snacks) until next feeding. No healthy dog is going to starve himself!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! 1 1/2 lbs of hamburger per day! That sounds like a lot not to mention expensive!


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

codmaster said:


> If you had him checked for any medical reasons not to eat and he is ok. Then I would feed him his food and give him about 20 minutes or so to eat it. Then pick it up and no food (including snacks) until next feeding. No healthy dog is going to starve himself!


is this mean you not raw food fan? also my puppy is healthy 100% i took him before to 2 differnet Vet. and both of them said nothing wrong with him he just picky eater. He never starve himself with house food ( people food ) the only time he will starve himself with the dog food, all kind of dog food


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

bassem37 said:


> is this mean you not raw food fan? also my puppy is healthy 100% i took him before to 2 differnet Vet. and both of them said nothing wrong with him he just picky eater. He never starve himself with house food ( people food ) the only time he will starve himself with the dog food, all kind of dog food


Actually I am not a raw food fan but that is not the point. No healthy dog will starve himself. Also a lot of people food is not good for the dog. The people food you feed him probably does taste better to your dog so he just says to himself - if i wait long enough
they will give me some better tasting food.

I had a very picky eater GSD female a few years ago - some days she would hardly touch her food, but she also never starved as she would eat when she got hungry enough.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Wow! 1 1/2 lbs of hamburger per day! That sounds like a lot not to mention expensive!


21 lbs, should be around 30lbs. Raw for a puppy is fine and 1 1/2 lbs of food is only 5% of what he should be. Shouldn't be a problem and might help. By my calculation, one can buy high protein canned for $2.00-2.99 for 12 oz. or ground beef for $2.00 to 2.99 a pound. That's less expensive and more protein.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

Raven would not touch her dogfood at all...drove me crazy.
I switched her over to blue buffalo dry and blue buffalo canned mix together and she loves it..( my husband thought I was nuts when I was dancing around the kitchen the first time I gave it to her and she actually ate!!..lol)

dawn


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Every puppy is different as far as weight/size so without being able to look at and with no clear new photos on this thread, it's impossible to know if your pup's size is normal (probably) or not.

That said, if I had to mix 1/4 c of rice/chicken with their regular kibble to get my puppy to eat I would do it in a second!

My Elsa Rose was not interested in her dog food, no matter what kind, for the first 5 years of her life. She wouldn't eat FOR DAYS if I was trying to hang tough. Since she would eat everything else I knew she wasn't sick.

So it was just easier to settle on a good kibble I knew was nutritious, and then just mix a little of something else yummy in with it (with alot of water to spread the resulting 'gravy' around) and watch her scarf it down.


----------



## WGSDlover (Mar 25, 2010)

I would go back to Orijen. It's the best puppy food around for large breed puppies. I would get some ground meat, whatever you can get, and mix a tablespoon or two into his dry food.... so that the ground meat sticks to the wet and he isn't able to eat the ground meat without eating the dry as well. This is what I do for my finicky 5 month old pup and her coat is gorgeous. I would only do this with RAW meat though, I don't feed my dogs anything cooked.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

maybe just try a new food.

another little trick we use if we want our dogs to eat right away and they dont seem hungry.

toss ( a little) BBQ sauce in their food....works like a charm


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

WGSDlover said:


> I would go back to Orijen. It's the best puppy food around for large breed puppies. I would get some ground meat, whatever you can get, and mix a tablespoon or two into his dry food.... so that the ground meat sticks to the wet and he isn't able to eat the ground meat without eating the dry as well. This is what I do for my finicky 5 month old pup and her coat is gorgeous. I would only do this with RAW meat though, I don't feed my dogs anything cooked.


Yes that’s how I’m do his food now mix with ground meat half cooked and some chicken and rice so far for 4 days now he ate very good and 4 cups a day now all dogs food but as he eats some dogs food with the meat that’s fine. that’s what the Vet told me last visit 2 days ago and also the vet give me vitamin for him to mix with the food once a day.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> toss ( a little) BBQ sauce in their food....works like a charm


Never heard of this, sounds like a good trick though.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

If you would like opinions on your pups size you should attach some photos showing his body shape and size. 

What is this vitamin that the Vet gave you?


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

My boy had a rotten baby tooth and we had to pull him off dry dog food for a week and only feed canned. Once the vet approved his return to dry food, he didn't want it. He wanted canned. So I mixed half canned and half dry for the first 3 days, but used less canned food each feeding until there was nothing but dry. I personally put a raw egg on his dry food most feedings and on occasion I will prepare packaged Au Jus and soak the food with it. When I have red meat (we don't eat much of that), I will give him some as supplements and treats. Dogs are notorious for refusing to eat dry food if they've had "something better". Orijen seems to be an excellent dog food. Try raw egg, Au Jus, even some cottage cheese mixed into the dry. He'll eat. He's just suckering ya.


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cluemanti said:


> If you would like opinions on your pups size you should attach some photos showing his body shape and size.
> 
> What is this vitamin that the Vet gave you?


The Vitamin name is: Pet-Tabs Plus
Daily vitamin Mineral supplement for dogs.
hopfully this will help him 

i will attach some photos As soon As i take some


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

KMSlemons said:


> My boy had a rotten baby tooth and we had to pull him off dry dog food for a week and only feed canned. Once the vet approved his return to dry food, he didn't want it. He wanted canned. So I mixed half canned and half dry for the first 3 days, but used less canned food each feeding until there was nothing but dry. I personally put a raw egg on his dry food most feedings and on occasion I will prepare packaged Au Jus and soak the food with it. When I have red meat (we don't eat much of that), I will give him some as supplements and treats. Dogs are notorious for refusing to eat dry food if they've had "something better". Orijen seems to be an excellent dog food. Try raw egg, Au Jus, even some cottage cheese mixed into the dry. He'll eat. He's just suckering ya.


Yes my pup was at the vet today he wasn't feel good. the vet give some medication and the vet gave me some kind of wet food and told me that’s the only he can eat for the next 4 days only half can a day. And he told me if he doesn’t eat it that’s fine leave he and he will eat later. I will start the medication tomorrow morning. My pup look so hungry today so hopefully tomorrow he will eat the DOG FOOD 
By the way my puppy weighted 32lb and tomorrow he is 4 month old


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

OMG i just said he looks hungry i offer him some dry food and ate 2 cups i can't beleive it. finelly he eat some dry food. I promise my self the only food i will give him just dry food nothing else he have to get use for the dry food it's better for him and easy for me. thanks guys


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

my Vet just called me now and they said my puppy got *Giardia* canis and they gave medicane for it. i think thats why he wasn't eat good before


----------

